# will scars heal??



## clubbs (Nov 20, 2007)

this red belly got bit right infront of its dorsal fin and it was a massive chunk taken out. he was swimming kinda funny to. i put him in a 10 gal hospital tank and he got better but its been a a black scar for a couple weeks now will it ever go away?? here is a current pic of the black scar its not as big anymore so is it a scab or a scar??


----------



## scotty (Oct 3, 2007)

hell probably be a little deformed right there and he looks like hes been nipped a few times before


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

One of mine got bit real bad, his wound looked like that for awhile but it did fade more. He'll probably always have some sort of mark there but it should be a little less noticable after a few more weeks.


----------



## PiranhaKev (Dec 14, 2007)

Piranha Dan said:


> One of mine got bit real bad, his wound looked like that for awhile but it did fade more. He'll probably always have some sort of mark there but it should be a little less noticable after a few more weeks.


 I have always been amazed by their ability to heal after horrific wounds. I guess when you have teeth like they do and swarm in schools, there will be bites. I had a few with chunks taken out of their heads on the top and they healed fine. I use aquarium salt as a preventative as well as aquarasol.
Maybe in time it will fade but most fish would die due to the blows these guys can edure.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

I had a red lose his eye and half his Dorsal fin...this is 6 years ago when I was in college..the SOB never showed signs of a bite once he healed! (except his eye!)


----------

